# Sheikh Rashid bin Mohammed bin Rashid Al Maktoum dies of heart attack



## firoz bharmal

http://cdn-wac.emirates247.com/polopoly_fs/1.604057.1442650227!/image/2459782526.jpg









Sheikh Rashid bin Mohammed bin Rashid Al Maktoum , son of His Highness Sheikh Mohammed bin Rashid Al Maktoum, Vice-President and Prime Minister of UAE and Ruler of Dubai, died of a heart attack on Saturday morning.

Prayers will be held at Zabeel mosque this evening, followed by funeral at Umm Harir cemetery in Bur Dubai.

Al Dewan, Dubai Ruler’s Court, has declared three days mourning in Dubai, beginning today.

Flags will fly half-mast at all government institutions in the emirate.


----------



## firoz bharmal

A sad news for the country and fellow members. 

RIP


----------



## Gabriel900

It is a very sad day for the UAE indeed


----------



## firoz bharmal

^^ Yes it is.....He was crown prince and next to Sheikh Mohammad


----------



## firoz bharmal

https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/hphot...=6012e36eab45c9d838872c408b904828&oe=56616DCF









https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/hphot...=15658c16a20520434d441a2c398b25b9&oe=569AC36C


----------



## Gabriel900

firoz bharmal said:


> ^^ Yes it is.....He was crown prince and next to Sheikh Mohammad


No his brother Hamdan is the crown prince, the deceased is not


----------



## firoz bharmal

Gabriel900 said:


> No his brother Hamdan is the crown prince, the deceased is not


Oh....great mistake by me....thanks......both brothers do resembles....!


----------



## True Blue

Such a young man. Sad indeed.


----------



## True Blue

Gabriel900 said:


> No his brother Hamdan is the crown prince, the deceased is not


Sheikh Rashid bin Mohammed was the first son, surely that made him the Crown Prince until his death and he was then succeeded by Sheikh Hamdan? If I'm right in my understanding, Sheikh Hamdan is about to have his life changed and will have to shadow his father more now and be prepared to rule should anything happen to his father.


----------



## Gabriel900

True Blue said:


> Sheikh Rashid bin Mohammed was the first son, surely that made him the Crown Prince until his death and he was then succeeded by Sheikh Hamdan? If I'm right in my understanding, Sheikh Hamdan is about to have his life changed and will have to shadow his father more now and be prepared to rule should anything happen to his father.


Not really .. Although not the oldest, sheikh Hamdan was the crown prince of Dubai and still is. In fact he was appointed in 2008. So Sheikh Rashid's death didn't affect at all in this way.


----------



## Naif Saudi

Our deepest condolences to the UAE


----------



## firoz bharmal




----------



## firoz bharmal

http://bit.ly/1OmGRmw


----------



## firoz bharmal

https://fbstatic-a.akamaihd.net/rsrc.php/v2/y4/r/-PAXP-deijE.gif


----------

